# Excision of sinus tract



## courtney_stutler (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyone have any suggestions for Excision of chronic sinus tract of hip.  This is a non healing post op wound and extends to the bone.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## mjewett (Mar 2, 2010)

Look at codes 27048, or 27045 sounds like it could be right.


----------

